# Soccermirror - Daily Soccer Match Facts, Key Stats and Prediction.



## soccermirror (Sep 5, 2016)

Soccermirror here, represents soccermirror.wordpress.com . It is a website dedicated in providing soccer match facts, Key stats, preview, betting tips, and Prediction. We make Prediction after performing our home work very well. You can choose to follow our Prediction or make your own  decision with analysis and vital information provided by us. Check here everyday for daily soccer match facts, Key stats and Prediction. For much more, you can check our website - www.soccermirror.wordpress.com
Let's win together!


----------



## soccermirror (Sep 6, 2016)

*England Vanarama National League North
Fylde - Curzon
06.09.2016 - 20:45*

Fylde are undefeated in their last 9 matches (National League North).

Fylde have won their last 5 home matches (National League North).

Fylde have scored at least 3 goals in their last 6 matches (National League North).

Fylde have conceded at least 2 goals in their last 3 home matches (National League North).

Curzon are undefeated in their last 4 away matches (National League North).

Curzon have conceded at least 2 goals in 3 of their last 4 away matches (National League North).

Curzon have won just 2 of their last 8 matches (National League North).
*
Prediction: Fylde to win and Over 2.5 goals.



Germany Regionalliga Bayern
Bayern II - Burghausen
06.09.2016 - 19:00
*
Bayern II are undefeated in their last 7 matches (Regionalliga Bayern)

Bayern II have won their last 2 home matches (Regionalliga Bayern)

Bayern II have scored at least 2 goals in their last 2 home matches (Regionalliga Bayern)

Burghausen have won just 1 in 4 of their away matches (Regionalliga Bayern)

Burghausen have conceded at least 1 goals in their last 4 away matches (Regionalliga Bayern)

Burghausen have won only 1 in their last 4 meetings against Bayern II (all competition) 

*Prediction: Bayern II to win

*
Check www.soccermirror.wordpress.com for much more
*











*


----------



## soccermirror (Sep 7, 2016)

*Lithuania A lyga
Suduva - Zalgiris
07.09.2016 - 17:10*

Suduva have failed to win their last 3 matches (A Lyga)

Suduva are undefeated in their last 4 home matches (A Lyga)

Zalgiris have won all their last 9 matches (A Lyga)

Suduva have conceded at least 2 goals in their last 2 matches (A Lyga)

Zalgiris have scored at least 2 goals in their last 4 matches (A Lyga)

Zalgiris have scored at least 2 goals in 3 of their 4 matches (A Lyga)

Suduva have won just 1of their last 9 matches against Zalgiris (all competition)

*Prediction: Zalgiris to win.*



*Czech Republic MSFL
Trebic - Otrokovice
07.09.2016 - 17:00*

Trepic have only lost 1 in their First 5 matches (MSFL)

Otrokovice have failed to win their First 3 matches (MSFL)

Trepic have scored at least 2 goals in their First 4 matches (MSFL)

Otrokovice have seen over 2.5 goals in 4 of their First 5 matches (MSFL)

Both Team have scored in 3 of their last 4 matches (all competitions)

*Prediction: Trepic to win and Over 2.5 goals*

Check www.soccermirror.wordpress.com for much more.


----------



## soccermirror (Sep 8, 2016)

*Ukraine (Division 2).
Mariupol - Mykolaiv
08.09.2016 - 16:00*

Mariupo have won all their First seven matches (Division 2).

Mariupol have scored at least 2 goals in their last 4 home matches (Division 2).

Mykolaiv have won just 1 in their First 3 away matches this season (Division 2).

Mykolaiv won their last 3 matches consecutively (Division 2).

Mykolaiv have won only 1 of their 5 meetings against Mariupol (all competitions).

*Prediction: Mariupol to win



Norway Junior Under19
Valerenga U19 - Ham-Kam U19
1908.09.2016 - 18:45
*
Valerenga have only lost 1 in their last 6 home matches (U19).

Ham-Kam have won 3 of their last 5 away matches (U19).

Valeranga have seen Over 2.5 goals in 4 of their last 6 home matches (U19).

Their have been Over 3.5 goals scored in 4 of last 5 Ham-Kam away matches (U19).

Ham-Kam have scored at least 4 goals in 3 of their last 5 away matches (U19).

*Prediction: Both Team to score and Over 2.5 goals.
*
For more betting tips and Prediction, check www.soccermirror.wordpress.com
*





*


----------



## soccermirror (Sep 10, 2016)

*
Manchester United vs Manchester City Preview and Prediction*

*




*

*Key Stats*

Manchester City have scored at least one goal in each of their last 11 Premier League games

Manchester United have scored at least one goals in all of their last 9 league matches

Manchester City have scored at least 2 goals in all of their last 3 league matches

There have been over 2.5 goals in Manchester City’s last 3 Premier League games
*

Preview*

This is one of the Derby match that most fans have been expecting to occur this season. Jose Mourinho and Pep Guardiola are set to renew their rivalry in the first big match of this season as Manchester United face Manchester City on home soil in a match expected to fierce, interesting and entertaining.

Both of them perform well and won their first three match of the league but this will be the toughest test face by the duo so far this season.
Aguero one of Manchester City key player will start serving his Three match ban for elbowing West Ham’s Winston Reid in their last match. Its absence for will be missed but Nolito one their new signings probably is expected to act in his place.
This is going to be a fierce battle between the duo but Manchester United will be comfortable being home and control the match.
Both team have high scoring ability but Manchester United have edge over Manchester City and I expect them to win this match.

*Prediction: Manchester United to win and Both team to score.
*
For more Betting tips, Preview and Prediction, please check www.soccermirror.wordpress.com
*



*


----------



## soccermirror (Sep 10, 2016)

*Spain » La Liga*
* Celta Vigo – Atletico Madrid Preview and Prediction *
* 10/09/2016 – 12:00*







*Key Stats*

Atletico have kept a clean sheet in 6 of their last 8 matches (La Liga).

Celta Vigo have lost their last 3 matches (La Liga).

Atletico are undefeated in 9 of their last 10 matches (La Liga).

There have been under 2.5 goals scored in 6 of Atletico’s last 7 games (La Liga).

There have been under 2.5 goals scored in 6 of Celta Vigo’s last 7 home games (La Liga).

*Preview*

*Celta Vigo* fight thoroughly in their last time out against Real Madrid but it all comes to no avail for them as they suffered 2-1 defeat eventually. So far, they are yet to recorded any point. 
*Atletico Madrid *on the other side, are not in good form as they secured draw in their first two matches against Alaves and Leganes the newly promoted teams.
Facing Celta Vigo who is at home and searching for their first winning of the season will make thing hard for Atletico Madrid but Atletico Madrid wall is very strong and it will be very difficult for Celta Vigo who have only scored one in their first two match to break. It worth backing Atletico Madrid but I do not see many goals in this game.

*Prediction: Under 2.5 goals
*
For more Betting Tips, Preview and Prediction, Check www.soccermirror.wordpress.com


----------



## soccermirror (Sep 10, 2016)

*Italy Seria League*
*Palermo vs Napoli Preview and Prediction*
* 10/09/2016 – 19:45*

https://soccermirror.wordpress.com/...-napoli-preview-and-prediction-10092016-1945/






*Key Stats*

Napoli have kept a clean sheet in 5 of their last 7 matches against Palermo in all competitions.

Napoli have scored at least 2 goals in their last 5 matches (Serie A).

There have been under 2.5 goals scored in 5 of Palermo’s last 6 games (Serie A).

There have been over 2.5 goals scored in Napoli’s last 5 games (Serie A)

Napoli have been winning at both half time and full time in 6 of their last 8 matches against Palermo in all competitions.

*Preview*
Palermo will host Napoli following their barren draw at away against Inter millan. After just two rounds, they have change their manager and things will be expected to change under the control of Roberto De Zerbi their new coach.
Napoli secure their first win of the season in their last match against AC millan following their draw in the opening match. In this match, they are favourite but Roberto De Zerbi will want to prove himself and demand winning from his side but Napoli are more complete than them. Napoli have scored at least 2 goals in their last 5 Serie A matches and they could go on with this streak in this match.

*Prediction: Napoli to win
*
For more Betting Tips, Preview and Prediction, check www.soccermirror.wordpress.com


----------



## soccermirror (Sep 14, 2016)

￼
	

		
			
		

		
	










*Juventus vs Sevilla Key Stats*

Juventus have won their last 3 matches in their league 

Sevilla are undefeated in their last 3 matches in their league

Juventus have scored at least 2 goals in their first two home matches.

*Juventus vs Sevilla Preview and Prediction* 

Juventus welcome Sevilla on home soil will be one of the fierce match of this season champions League match in group stage.
Juventus started well this season like last season and they have won all three of their league matches this season.  They will welcome Sevilla  confidently after impressive form in their league games.
Sevila on the other side have started their league campaign well. 

They are undefeated in all three of their league matches but meeting Juventus will be their toughest test so far this season.
Both sides have good front but Juventus back is more solid than that of Sevilla. 
This is a tough call but Juventus are favorite to win this match and to be strict, Juventus have the quality to win this match, especially at home.
*Prediction: Juventus to Win and Both team to score.*
Check www.soccermirror.wordpress.com for more Prediction


----------



## soccermirror (Sep 14, 2016)

*UEFA Champions League 
Tottenham vs Monaco 
14.09.2016 - 19:45




*

*Tottenham vs Monaco Key Stats*

Monaco have won their last 3 matches in UEFA Champions League.

Tottenham have failed to score in their last 3 matches in UEFA Champions League.

Tottenham are undefeated in their last 4 matches in their league

Monaco have won all their 5 matches in all competition.

*Tottenham vs Monaco Preview and Prediction*

Since 2011, Tottenham play their Champions League match when they host Monaco in front of own fans.
Tottenham have been inconsistent in their league matches this season though they are undefeated in their first four opening matches but each of their two win come after draw.

  However their 4-0 away win at the weekend over Stoke City was impressive but they will need to put on more power when facing Monaco who are undefeated in their last five matches in all competition. 
Following Monaco consecutive win over the likes of Villarreal, PSG and Lille OSC, They will head to Wembley with good spirit. Tottenham should have aware of Monaco good performance and prepare themselves well ahead of their meeting. This match is a tough one to call but Tottenham should be more comfortable being home. Both team are good at front and many chances is expected to be created in this match.

Prediction: Both to Score

For more betting tips and Prediction, check www.soccermirror.wordpress.com


----------



## soccermirror (Sep 15, 2016)

*


EUROPA LEAGUE 
Feyenoord vs Manchester United 




	

		
			
		

		
	
 15.09.2016 - 18:00
*

This is the first meeting between the pair since 1997 when Manchester united won both fixtures in the champions League group stages. Both team are in good form and this will make the match interesting at Stadion Feijnoord


*Possible Lineups *


*Feyenoord*: Jones; Woudenberg, Kongolo, Botteghin,Karsdorp; Vilhena, Kuyt, Ahmadi; Toornstra, Jorgensen, Berghuis


*Manchester United*: De Gea; Fosu-Mensah, Bailly, Smalling, Rojo; Herrera, Carrick; Martial, Mata, Depay; Rashford.


Feyenoord vs Manchester United Preview and Prediction


Feyenoord  started their league with a brilliant form having won all five matches to date, scoring at least two goals in four of that matches and this should have give them confidence ahead of their clash with Manchester United at home
Manchester United was mow down at home in their last match by Manchester City in their league after they have won all their three opening matches this season and now they should have picked themselves up and put their focused on winning this match.

Check www.soccermirror.wordpress.com for full tips


----------



## soccermirror (Sep 16, 2016)

*England Premier League » Chelsea vs Liverpool Preview and Prediction 
16.09.2016 - 20:16*





*

Chelsea vs Liverpool Key Stats*

There have been over 2.5 goals scored in 8 of 

Chelsea's last 10 games (Premier League).

Chelsea FC are undefeated in their last 6 league games.

Chelsea FC are undefeated in12of their last 13 home league games.

Liverpool have lost only won 1 in their last 4 matches.
*
Chelsea vs Liverpool Preview and Prediction*

*Chelsea* brilliant performance failed to to make them achieve win in their match at away against Swansea in the weekend. They played well and control the match but it all ended in draw. Chelsea performance till date were very impressive and exciting. All their player are in good form and hardworking. So far this season, they are undefeated and have scored at least two goals in all their opening four matches.

*Liverpool* on the other side show no mercy to leicester City the defending champion, whipping them 4-1 at home in their last match and this we have positive effects on them ahead of their visit to Chelsea. So far, they have shown fantastic form and this form is expected to display in this meeting.

*Possible Lineups 

Chelsea: *Courtois, Azpilicueta, Luiz, Cahill, Ivanovic, Kanté, Hazard, Matic, Oscar, Willian, Costa

*Liverpool*: Wijnaldum, Henderson, Lallana, Firmino, Sturridge, Lovren, Mané, Clyne, Mattip, Milner, Mignolet.

*Liverpool* forward are very good but they will need to strengthen their defence if they want to triumph in this match. their defence remain their weakness, having failed to keep a clean sheet in any of their last league six matches as this will give *Chelsea* opportunity to easily exploit.

*Prediction: Over 2.5 goals

Check www.soccermirror.wordpress.com for more matches Preview and Prediction *


----------



## soccermirror (Sep 21, 2016)

*Spain La Liga » Barcelona vs Atletico Madrid Preview and Prediction 21.09.2016 - 21:00*




*
Barcelona vs Atletico Madrid Key Stats*

Atletico have kept a clean sheet in 8 of their last 10 matches in La Liga

Barcelona are undefeated in their last 15 home matches against Atletico in all competitions.

Barcelona have won 8 of their last 9 games in La Liga

Atletico are undefeated in 11 of their last 12 matches in La Liga

*Barcelona vs Atletico Madrid Preview and Prediction *

This is really going to be a tough match that a must watch match. Barcelona will welcome Atletico Madrid on home soil. They have fantastic players and as a team, they are more complete but Atletico Madrid is also a strong team and cannot be underrated.

Barcelona knows how dangerous is Atletico Madrid and they would have prepared very well for them. They have sharp forward who can exploit any defence. They have scored 12 goals in their last two games, but have just kept two clean sheets across their last five competitive matches.

On the other side, though Atletico Madrid are not in Barcelona level but they have the ability to make it hard for Barcelona and to stop them. Defensively they have been well organised and So far, they have kept four consecutive clean sheets, scoring 10 goals in their last three matches.
This is a tough one to call, both team have ability to harm each other and they know it but Barcelona have edge over them and have what it takes to win.

*Prediction: Over 2.5 goals
*
For more Betting tips and Prediction, check www.soccermirror.wordpress.com


----------

